# New rig of doom for a so so bass player



## oniduder (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah it's a bad ass rig i must say, i don't deserve it at all, i got it for a little project i'm playing bass in, yeah that's all i can say sorry, 

pretty much stole this thing with the deal i got!

cab and amp together for well under a grand, booyahh!

sounds thick, will buy a 2x10 soon i think to even the frequencies out a bit, plus it will look cooler, i suppose, 

any suggestions on a 2x10?? my ideas have been carvin neo, mark bass, and after that i kind of run out of ideas, thanks!

regards


----------



## oniduder (Jun 6, 2012)

looks like a rust bucket you dumb doucherino


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jun 6, 2012)

Great rig and that 400+ looks like its in pretty nice condition. I love the old Mesa cabs too, they are super aggressive (more so than the new fangled ones). A matching cab would be ideal but might be hard to find. If you mix cabs you can run into a few issues with phase and/or clarity.

It's an odd head to dial in. Remember that "flat" (your starting point) on it is actually Mid 10, Treble/Bass 1.


----------



## oniduder (Jun 6, 2012)

hmmm i didn't think that phase would be too big of an issue with any other brand of cabinet?, and i really had no idea about the "flat" being mids 10 etc etc

thanks!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 6, 2012)

cGoEcYk said:


> Great rig and that 400+ looks like its in pretty nice condition. I love the old Mesa cabs too, they are super aggressive (more so than the new fangled ones). A matching cab would be idea but might be hard to find. If you mix cabs you can run into a few issues with phase and/or clarity.
> 
> It's an odd head to dial in. Remember that "flat" (your starting point) on it is actually Mid 10, Treble/Bass 1.



Do the Mesas have a Fender tonestack? I thought they didn't...


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jun 6, 2012)

The older Mesa heads designed in 80's have Fender style tone stack (where mid is "cut" only). D180/400/400+


----------



## Powermetalbass (Jun 6, 2012)

Mesas always had that ancient look to them. I like it, though might want to try an Eden 210 cab.


----------



## oniduder (Jun 6, 2012)

so eden is up for consideration, cool thanks!

i'm starting to lean towards a small mark bass neo 2x10 to go with this 15, or sell the 15 and start all over again, shit idk


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 6, 2012)

Just get another 115 of that same type. Those are great cabs, and pair well with those amps.


----------



## oniduder (Jun 6, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Just get another 115 of that same type. Those are great cabs, and pair well with those amps.



hmmm now there's using your noggin eh? why didn't i think of dat, herp derp


----------



## oniduder (Jun 16, 2012)

rig is now ridiculous and complete, mhuahahahahahhaha prepare your anus!!!


----------



## Continuum (Jun 17, 2012)

About to impale some eyeballs with those string ends \m/


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jun 17, 2012)

How is the PH Jr. cab?


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## oniduder (Jun 17, 2012)

drgordonfreeman said:


>



to answer question above this summarizes it nicely

other than that, it's f-in heavy, almost too heavy, honestly i can't compare the cabinet to too many other cabinets, but i really like it, not only for the sex appeal of it, but if feels very tight on all frequencies, 

and coupled with the 15" mesa it's perfect, just again way too heavy without a roadie or 5

so i hired a few guys, they don't want their pic taken, something about being in protection or some shit idk, jk

still a lot of the tone comes from the amp and bass knobs but the fact is the cabinet handles it nicely, and is tight no matter what seemingly or so far, really i have to worry more about the house shaking before the amp or cabs give out or so i think, 

it's nice, thanks


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah. It doesn't get much heavier than the old Road Ready cabs


----------



## HK_Derek (Jun 18, 2012)

Indestructible Roadready cabs are all win. I had a 2x15EV roadready I dragged around for years and pummeled people's ears with. It was definitely the toughest, most reliable piece of gear I've ever owned.

The 400+ is a great head, too.. just don't drop it, and be prepared to take it in the wallet when the time comes to re-tube the f***er.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 21, 2012)

what's in that second cab? i see a bunch of different speakers but cant really tell size from the pijc. looks interesting, anyway nice rig man!


----------



## Bevo (Jun 21, 2012)

If that was my rig I would stick in some ear plugs and crank it up..I would love to feel it hit!
Just make sure no one is home LOL!!


----------



## oniduder (Jun 21, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> what's in that second cab? i see a bunch of different speakers but cant really tell size from the pijc. looks interesting, anyway nice rig man!



it's a power house jr, in road roady configuration, it has 4x8's and a 12 in the center with a horn, purty cool yes


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 21, 2012)

that's pretty sweet, never heard of that configuration before. how does she sound?


----------

